# ZOTAC GeForce GTX 670 AMP! Edition 2 GB



## W1zzard (May 10, 2012)

ZOTAC's GTX 670 AMP! Edition is built around an unmodified NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 PCB which provides a great foundation, on top of which ZOTAC is using a large triple slot cooler. GPU clock has been bumped by well over 100 MHz, which lets the card surpass GTX 680 in our testing, with a 3% performance lead.

*Show full review*


----------



## AGTDenton (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi W1zzard

Just wondered if you knew whether the defect found on the contact between the cooler and GPU had been addressed on later/updated models?

Cheers!


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 30, 2012)

thats interesting and ironic when high end stuff forgot about something that small but important


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 30, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_670_Amp_Edition/images/tempfix_small.jpg
> thats interesting and ironic when high end stuff forgot about something that small but important



Happened to Powercolor too, testing their HD 7990 Devil 13 right now, exact same problem


----------



## AGTDenton (Aug 30, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> Happened to Powercolor too, testing their HD 7990 Devil 13 right now, exact same problem


Thanks for heads up... Think I will go with Gigabytes or ASUS 670 OC.


----------

